# Wie oft füttern ?



## sleepwalker (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Liebe Koifans,

ich habe mir für meine 2 kleienn 14 cm großen Koi Sera Koi Royal futter gekauft ! bis jetzt lassen sie sich eh noch nicht füttern, bin froh wenn ich sie mal sehen ! ( hab die Racker erst seid 1 1/2 Wochen) aber wenn es nun mal wärmer wird und sie sich füttern lassen stellt sich die frage !

WIE OFT FÜTTER ICH DIE ZWERGE ? :? 


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe ! 

LG


----------



## rainthanner (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo, 

da es sich ja offensichtlich um kleine, einjährige Fische handelt, welche in einem Gartenteich zu Hause sind, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass sie auch mit ohne Futter auskommen und sich ihren Bauch im Teich und vom Teich vollschlagen. 

Gleich nach dem Einsetzen sind die Kleinen erst mal für einige Zeit auf Sicherheitsdistanz und du siehst sie in der Regel nach ein paar Wochen wieder.  

Biete ihnen dann etwas Futter an und auch nur soviel wie sie in deinem Beisein fressen, ohne dass was unnütz im Teich rumschwimmt und vergammelt. Denn dann schadet dies unter Umständen deinen Wasserwerten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------

